# Arabic Restaurant Recommendations



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a nice arabic restaurant to take a visitor in the Madinat/Jumeriah Beach Road area? 

Arabic food is much of a muchness so don't like paying over the odds for it in Madinat while we after somewhere nicer than our usual haunts on Diyafah St.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That Lebanese place on Beach road, left hand side heading from Madinat, Artz is it called? Decent scran and decent price.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Reem Al Rawabi I think it's called is on the other side of the road from Arz Lebanon that Andy mentions above, it's always packed out.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

*Doffs cap*

Cheers, gents


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Reem Al Rawabi I think it's called is on the other side of the road from Arz Lebanon that Andy mentions above, it's always packed out.


Reem al Bawadi. :clap2:

I was there last night. It's decorated for Christmas and their snowing tree (yes, really) has to be seen.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice arabic restaurant to take a visitor in the Madinat/Jumeriah Beach Road area?
> 
> Arabic food is much of a muchness so don't like paying over the odds for it in Madinat while we after somewhere nicer than our usual haunts on Diyafah St.


You might also like to try Burj Al Hammam. It is always full of locals and almost or no Expats. I've been there a number of times and love it!
A little out of your selected area, but GREAT food and very good prices (but do book in advance !!) is Sarai on JBR Walk.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have to say, all the "posh" places don't offer you as good an authentic experience as the cheaper places. For you to get the real deal you would have to venture outside Jumeirah. The thing is that even if you see "arabs" and "locals" in a posh place, don't assume it's because they serve good food or real arabic food. Those people are there because it's "popular" and being there and paying premium for the same or less than the cheaper places makes them feel like they're high class. 

For example, Wafi Gourmet. The food is average at best and extremely pricey, you see a lot of Arabs there, the rich ones who want to feel like they've made it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I have to say, all the "posh" places don't offer you as good an authentic experience as the cheaper places.


 <snip>

Agree 100%, there's not much you can do with grilled chunks of meat, humus, tabbouleh etc that the cheap places haven't got sorted. It's just we have a friend staying and for the last night wants a few drinks in Madinat with some arabic food prior.


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Reem al Bawadi food is not clean


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubai 2106 said:


> Reem al Bawadi food is not clean


Tosh.

Been here loads of times and food is fresh and lovely.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai 2106 said:


> Reem al Bawadi food is not clean


What an odd thing to say. It's fine. The place has been there for years and it it was bad it would not be as popular. 
-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dubai 2106 said:


> Reem al Bawadi food is not clean


they don't wash it?!


----------



## mohammadjaddou (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice arabic restaurant to take a visitor in the Madinat/Jumeriah Beach Road area?
> 
> Arabic food is much of a muchness so don't like paying over the odds for it in Madinat while we after somewhere nicer than our usual haunts on Diyafah St.


the best Restaurant in Jumeriah for arabic food is reem al-bawadi. good service and nice food.lane:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

mohammadjaddou said:


> the best Restaurant in Jumeriah for arabic food is reem al-bawadi. good service and nice food.lane:


I second this but Arz Lebanon is also very tasty and cheaper


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> I second this but Arz Lebanon is also very tasty and cheaper


Yes, but the setting of Reen al Bawadi is more interesting for visitors. (And you have to see the snowing tree!)


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I have to say, all the "posh" places don't offer you as good an authentic experience as the cheaper places. For you to get the real deal you would have to venture outside Jumeirah. The thing is that even if you see "arabs" and "locals" in a posh place, don't assume it's because they serve good food or real arabic food. Those people are there because it's "popular" and being there and paying premium for the same or less than the cheaper places makes them feel like they're high class.
> 
> For example, Wafi Gourmet. The food is average at best and extremely pricey, you see a lot of Arabs there, the rich ones who want to feel like they've made it.



Not many posh places.

I'm not a huge fan of Reem al Bawadi, nice atmosphere and whatnot (not tried their new one on Sheikh Zayed) but the shisha isn't great, Food is sometimes good.

Prices aren't too bad though and visitors all like it. Wouldn't call their food 'unclean' lol.

It's not what I'd call 'posh'? what else are you referring to?

Wafi Gourmet is definitely overpriced, but their food quality is pretty high. You can get cheaper but their food is definitely not average.

The definition of average food and 'overpriced' is Khan Murjan in Wafi. It's not bad, but then again it's a beautifully decorated place and the setting makes up for it.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

You can check "Al Hallab" in DXB Mall where you can enjoy the nice breez outdoor along with the dancing fountain
Enjoy it!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

M123 said:


> Not many posh places.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Reem al Bawadi, nice atmosphere and whatnot (not tried their new one on Sheikh Zayed) but the shisha isn't great, Food is sometimes good.
> 
> ...


I agree! I once had the Kebabs with pistachios and I rather liked the shell pieces they forgot to take out  50% of the time I have eaten at Wafi, the food has been average to tasteless. Like many places, they have some good dishes but average to poor dishes as well.


----------



## HIMZELF (Jun 28, 2010)

well, give this a try.. Abu Shakra restaurant in Deira,Al Maktoum street. GREAT FOOD! there is also a small but interesting outdoor area - 042229900


----------

